# Rabbit Food and Molasses



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Question about Rabbit food. I ordered a rabbit royale mix to buy in bulk for the base for my mouse food mix. I looked over the ingredients and its sprayed in Molasses? That's a kind of natural sugar, as far as I recall. All of the other mixes that I looked at had the same thing. Isn't that bad? XD. Does anyone else use rabbit food/have any problems? And what's the most cost effective thing to switch to?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Molasses was in my rat mix. I'm not sure about using it with mice, but it's full of fantastic calcium, magnesium, potassium, iron, etc. Blackstrap is what's used, and it's not terribly sugary (it's a byproduct). It is, however, very flavorful and sticky, so it helps to hold stuff together and get picky eaters eating.


----------

